# TRANSPORT, 4 legs need HELP



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

wrong Fayetteville =(

BUMP


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

let's get this pupper up north
bump
beth, moose and angel (the md/trenton connection)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could help, but it's kinda far away from me.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

When I saw Jackson's Mom as the last reply I got excited. I know she's in CA and I thought, finally a transport that I can help with. 

Oh well, good luck to you all on the transport. I wish I could help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cin,
I can drive Cassi up to SC. I thought that I would be taking her to Marjorie (Augustus McRaesMom). Just let me know if it has changed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Cin,
> I can drive Cassi up to SC. I thought that I would be taking her to Marjorie (Augustus McRaesMom). Just let me know if it has changed.


PM'd you


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

am bumping this up so lita can get to her forever home after living outside with fleas and flies all her life. anyone..... can you help?
beth


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm in Wilmington but depending on what day this is happening, I could meet someone at the NC/SC border and then take the dog to Durham. Let me know!


----------

